# WScript in WinCC



## 8b4ll (22. Juli 2005)

Weiß jemand, ob und wie ich in VBScript mit CreateObject das Objekt "WScript" erstellen kann? Ich programmiere in WinCC und habe das Objekt nicht zur Verfügung.


----------

